# This is the only place in the city where there's Thai food.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering how I can express "This restaurant is the only place in the whole city where one can enjoy Thai food."!

Tämä ravintola on koko kaupungin ainoa paikka, jossa tarjotetaan thaimaalainen ruoka."?


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Tämä ravintola on koko kaupungin ainoa paikka, jossa tarjotaan thaimaalaista ruokaa."?


Or shortly:
"Tämä on koko kaupungin ainoa thai-ravintola."


----------



## sakvaka

My intuitive translation (produced before having a look at your try):

_Tämä on kaupungin ainoa paikka, josta saa thairuokaa._

In fact, I'm not sure if thai-ruoka/thairuoka should be spelt with a hyphen.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> _Tämä on kaupungin ainoa paikka, josta saa thairuokaa._
> 
> In fact, I'm not sure if thai-ruoka/thairuoka should be spelt with a hyphen.


I was one of the partners who founded the very first Thai restaurant in  Finland, and I chose to use the hyphen. "Thai" is a foreign word, so it  needs a hyphen when compounded with a Finnish word. (This is my opinion,  not a rule.)

Some Chinese restaurants in Finland offer "Thai food" but it's false Thai food. They make Chinese food and add some (Chinese) sweet & sour chili sauce.

Finally, if you say _"Tämä on kaupungin ainoa paikka, josta saa thairuokaa."_ and it's not a Thai restaurant, you are probably wrong.


----------

